# Hakone´s collection Nr.1



## Hakone (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## NYEric (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty good group foto!


----------



## fibre (Mar 10, 2011)

nice


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2011)

nice group of flowers


----------



## etex (Mar 10, 2011)

Super group of happy blooms!!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG... I would love to have your collection... :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Happy family!


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 10, 2011)

Wonderful collection of blooms!


----------



## John M (Mar 10, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 10, 2011)

Say cheese everyone!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 11, 2011)

A super team!!!! Jean


----------



## ninnin (Mar 11, 2011)

nice.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 12, 2011)

Great collection! Is the first flower (going this way --->) the same as the third one?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 12, 2011)

biothanasis said:


> Great collection! Is the first flower (going this way --->) the same as the third one?



Hello biothanasis,

Yes, Fatanicum


----------



## Hien (Mar 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous.
I love the two tranliens the most .


----------



## Pete (Mar 13, 2011)

sweet


----------

